# ugly girls need a chance too?



## Poni (Apr 17, 2013)

on the front page of this site i see a girls *** and a caption that says "ugly girls need love too" and i am supposed to follow the ad, probably to give me a virus.. I know you need add revenue to pay for this site, i understand, but really?

i think i am done here..

thanks anyway


----------



## dralarms (Apr 17, 2013)

Haven't seen that. I'd be pissed too.


----------



## millwright01 (Apr 17, 2013)

You either have malware from an unrelated search, or cookies from one of those sites on your computer. The ads post based on recent activity as logged by your cache. Do a cleanup and they will change. If you notice, if you start looking around and searching RV's they will be RV based, if you surf around for lawn mowers, the will be mower based etc. I like to use CCleaner and Malware Bytes free programs, but I am sure there are others out there. Also delete your browser history and clean it up regularly.


----------



## Thig (Apr 17, 2013)

millwright01 said:


> You either have malware from an unrelated search, or cookies from one of those sites on your computer. The ads post based on recent activity as logged by your cache. Do a cleanup and they will change. If you notice, if you start looking around and searching RV's they will be RV based, if you surf around for lawn mowers, the will be mower based etc. I like to use CCleaner and Malware Bytes free programs, but I am sure there are others out there. Also delete your browser history and clean it up regularly.



That explains why I am NOT getting ads for ugly girls, haven't been searching for any.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Apr 17, 2013)

millwright01 said:


> I like to use CCleaner and Malware Bytes free programs,



A 1/4 tsp of K-Meta per Gigabyte works well too.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 17, 2013)

I have never seen that either. Those ads are not related to this forum. I do notice though when I research something on the computer all of a sudden I get ads showing up on Facebook or here that are related. For instance right now I got the AR Drone 2 showing up. A remote helicopter with cameras.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to claim discrimination as I got NO girl's ANYTHING on my ads. I got a couple of car ads, but that's it.


Darn....


----------



## Bartman (Apr 18, 2013)

I love when the Google ads, in their infinite wisdom, place some hilariously ironic ad on whatever page I am looking at. I expect to eventually see an Alcoholics Anonymous ad popping up here sometime.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, that area is based on what YOU have been looking around at on your computer or someone else on your computer and generates ads based on what you have recently searched. Sorry, clean your cookies and cache. Its not on our end as we would not approve of that!!!!! We can not control this on our side. Mine is showing LL Bean as I just placed an order there yesterday!


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 18, 2013)

put Adblock on your computer and you won't get any of those ads on any site(and it's free!)


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep, I had an ad for Tableau Software because I was searching for info about the conference in pgh here on Tuesday and our company uses the product.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 18, 2013)

I agree with the install ad block software. I haven't seen an ad on any site in several years.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 18, 2013)

all the ads that pop up for me are wine and automotive related.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 18, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Yep, that area is based on what YOU have been looking around at on your computer or someone else on your computer and generates ads based on what you have recently searched. Sorry, clean your cookies and cache. Its not on our end as we would not approve of that!!!!! We can not control this on our side. Mine is showing LL Bean as I just placed an order there yesterday!


 
That simply can not be true. How can you explain all of the ads for Welches I keep seeing?


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> That simply can not be true. How can you explain all of the ads for Welches I keep seeing?


 
Aha I knew it!!!!!! You do have a secret desire for Welch's wine!!!


----------



## robie (Apr 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> That simply can not be true. How can you explain all of the ads for Welches I keep seeing?




Welches ads?!!!! You got caught, John!!!

Many don't realize that the forum has no control over some of the ad space around the web page. That is companies like Google's reserved area for their own ads. A price we have to pay in order to be found on a Google search.

Sounds like Poni got offended and won't be back to ever learn it wasn't our ads. That's too bad, since those same ads will likely follow any of her web searches.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 18, 2013)

I knew this was true (about the ads) the moment I saw ads for Epicor and SAP (I do a lot of work on these systems). At fisrt it struck me how odd that these products are found on a winemaking site. The only explination is what you are saying, that it is linked to cookies or perhaps spyware. 

So, the obvious and unasked question is this.... Who was using Poni's computer and what were they doing with it?????


----------



## jswordy (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh lemme tell ya, folks, what you type here makes a diff, too. I typed "Playboy" as part of a humorous post, and since then I am getting all kinds of sexy ads for singles, hot teen girls wearing shirts saying "Admit It ... You would go to JAIL for this!", etc. 

I know the site has no control over these ads, but they are funny as heck to me. Ya gotta have a sense of humor. So many people are so easily offended by every little darn thing in life.

Now don't be offended but I gotta see what this does to the ads here, if I write HOOTERS, HOOTERS, HOOTERS. 

I can hardly wait!  Looking for restaurant coupons, dontcha know....


----------



## jswordy (Apr 18, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> all the ads that pop up for me are wine and automotive related.



...so you must like to DRINK and DRIVE!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 18, 2013)

just like wine and cars:


----------



## jswordy (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah, I hear ya...








The 69 Fairlane above was pulled from a shed near Cullman, Ala., is to be a 429 4-speed. My first car was a 1968 Torino GT, generally the same body style. Pick of it below here. Body and paint by then-16 year old Jim.







Now this 1969 Ranchero GT above was one of 360 Ranchero GTs Ford built in 1969, made in Kansas City, Mo., then transported all the way to Long Beach, Calif., where it was sold at the famous Mel Burns Ford (which is a name among the Mustang set for the dealer mods it used to do to new Stangs back in the day), then it made its way all the way back across country to a small town in Missouri 200 miles from where it was built. It is a 1-of-1 in the correct paint and interior scheme. I plucked it out of a farm field where it was up on blocks and hauled it to TN when gas was $4.75 and tornadoes chased me the whole way home. Original 390 car. Engine gone for a 302, but I have a year-correct 390 in storage for it that has a rare period correct Ford Police Interceptor manifold.




This fairly rare 1951 GMC 5-window pickup is bone stock and was my father in law's farm truck before he parked it in the barn. Now it's in my barn.




This 1971 Ranchero GT was just plumb given to me by a guy out near Memphis. I also have a 1968 Fairlane 500 from near Birmingham, Ala., that was free. They are great for parts, especially the small stuff.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 18, 2013)

thinking we need to start a car thread......


----------



## jswordy (Apr 18, 2013)

In my case SWMBO calls it a junkyard.


----------



## Hokapsig (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm looking for a 1930's to 1950's pickup truck for the winery....


----------



## reefman (Apr 18, 2013)

anyone have a link to the adblock software?


----------



## BobF (Apr 18, 2013)

You don't need to block ads. Just do a coupla' searches for lingerie and all will be good for a while. Adult costume searches work well also. Either one keeps it pretty clean.

At least that's what I read somewhere ....


----------



## DaveL (Apr 19, 2013)

Guess that explains all the blow up doll ads I've been getting,,,uuhhh never mind.


----------



## vernsgal (Apr 19, 2013)

for adblock just type it in google search and click on the one for your system.There's mac,safari,internet explorer, firefox...


----------



## Poni (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a dude btw.. I get it, sorry.. But it was just kind of off putting, like what kinda site am I on? I go on torrent sites and maybe that was it. I like it here. Btw, I just drive a Chevy Malibu..


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2013)

LOL Poni, I'm glad you realize it was not one of our paid sponsors. As you can see we also like to have fun and some humor. Did you pick up any Demi Johns yet? I am still looking for a beer keg or two myself for the same reasons as you mentioned.


----------



## Poni (Apr 19, 2013)

phew! So ya don't think I am a total weirdo! I decided on a 100-140L stainless tank. I figure I'd like to have the wine in one vessel. So when I go to make adjustments or back sweeten, its one addition. Just gotta get through paying for bottling and then I can save my pennies.. know a good place to get a tank? I thought more wine! Or Midwest, there are some other places too. So il get this one, and save and get another!

cool


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2013)

WHOA.......wait a minute. No one said anything about you NOT being a weirdo!  Thats why you fit in so well with the rest of us. Did you check GW Kent for barrels? I have not reasearched them out myself so I can't really tell you the best place.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Apr 19, 2013)

I got a 100L in stock....: )


----------



## JohnT (Apr 22, 2013)

Can I suggest that you go with a 300l tank instead? It seems that size usually has the best price/volume cost.


----------



## Poni (Apr 23, 2013)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> I got a 100L in stock....: )



I didnt see them on the website, can i have a link please?


----------



## Poni (Apr 23, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Can I suggest that you go with a 300l tank instead? It seems that size usually has the best price/volume cost.




What would be perfect is a 150 liter tank, but they are not too common and just a little outta my budget.. and of course i want two of which ever one i get! Gotta love making wine!


----------

